# Vikings discuss trade for Falcons backup Schaub



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Vikings discuss trade for Falcons backup Schaub
Though the talks did not lead to formal negotiations, it was an indication the Vikings want quarterback depth.

Kevin Seifert, Star Tribune

The Vikings spent part of Monday discussing a possible trade for Atlanta backup quarterback Matt Schaub, two people with knowledge of the situation said. The talks were casual and did not lead to formal negotiations, the sources said, but the interaction confirms the Vikings' desire to add depth to the position, either through a trade or in this month's draft. 
Discussions could resume as the April 29-30 draft approaches, but as of Monday no further talks were planned.

Schaub, 24, has spent two seasons backing up Michael Vick. He has drawn rave reviews in extensive preseason appearances as well as two career starts and 22 career games, and he is entering the final year of his contract. More than a half-dozen teams reportedly have inquired about him, believing he is ready to be an NFL starter, but the Falcons have appeared unwilling to part with the valuable reserve.

Now, however, the Falcons might be looking to enhance their draft position; they traded their first-round draft pick to the New York Jets last month as part of a deal for defensive lineman John Abraham. The Vikings have five picks in the first three rounds and probably would have to part with their first-round pick, No. 17 overall, in order to complete a trade.

Any team that acquired Schaub almost certainly would seek to sign him to a long-term contract extension. The Vikings had no such discussions Monday, the sources said. Schaub's agent, David Dunn, did not return phone calls Monday.

Brad Johnson ascended to the top of the Vikings' depth chart last month upon the trade of Daunte Culpepper, but coach Brad Childress has remained noncommittal about the position's short- and long-term future. Last week, Childress said Johnson is "our starter right now."

Schaub would be a heavy favorite to open the 2006 season as the Vikings starter if he is acquired. Otherwise, they plan to use Johnson, 37, as their starter this season and draft their QB of the future. Childress indicated last week that they might seek out a second-tier prospect and spend 2006 and perhaps 2007 developing him for a future starting role.

Schaub has been one of the NFL's most discussed names this offseason. At 6-5 and 237 pounds, he is known as a pocket passer with exceptional poise and short-range accuracy. He also ran for 56 yards on four scrambles during a relief appearance last season against the Vikings.

The Vikings have been increasingly connected with rampant trade rumors involving Schaub this offseason, especially as their relationship with Culpepper deteriorated. But as other teams tried and failed, the assumption around the NFL has been that Atlanta valued him too much.

However, Falcons coach Jim Mora said last week that Schaub was available. Schaub's experience in the West Coast offense, both in Atlanta and at the University of Virginia, has convinced many scouts he is ready to take over a similar offense as early as this season.

The Falcons' third-round pick in 2004, Schaub compiled a 98.1 passer rating last season in completing 33 of 64 passes for 495 yards and four touchdowns with no interceptions.

Staff writer Judd Zulgad contributed to this report.

©2006 Star Tribune. All rights reserved.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Schaub in my opinion is a better passer than Vick but Vick is a better athlete. Minnesota would do good to get Schaub.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I would love to see him in a Vikes uniform.

I have been a huge fan since seeing him last year against the Vikes and then NE.

Strong, accurate passer with a head for the game along with mobility and pocket presence.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, I'd rather see him than BRAD


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez Tator.....That is twice we agree..........


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Just heard on KFAN that they want at least a first round pick and maybe a third round pick for him.

The so called casual talks between the Vikings and the Falcons are in full negotions according to Joe Sensor who claims to know the Schaub family.

I don't know enough about him, but he sounds like a QB that would fit well with Childress' game plan.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is too steep, they will lose him next year with less compensation than that!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not if they put a top tender on him....mumber 1 and 3rd round draft choices.But if Atlanta does that,they would have to offer him a fairly high contract.And if nobody takes him for that....they would be stuck paying that for a backup QB.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is what I mean, I cannot imagine that they would put that high of an offer. How much would their two QB's make at that point. That would be a ton of money tied up at one position!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

DJ, I imagine we'd get along just fine sitting next to eachother in a bar sippin some back and bsin, but you are correct indeed, that would be 2 times we've agreed on something..................maybe a sign of things to change???? or maybe your finally seeing the correct point of view :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Didn't another NFC North team trade with Atlanta for a backup QB 14 years ago? That trade worked out rather well, and this Schaub looked good in the games I saw him play in last year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tator, I was gonna say that maybe you're not as dumb as I thought!!!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, I'm not the one who lives in west fargo now am I :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No flooding in West Fargo, Sun always shines and the water table is low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> No flooding in West Fargo, Sun always shines and the water table is low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


\

Almost sounds like bismarck,,,, low temperature for the year is right around 70. It hasn't been cloudy in 34 years. Year round water activities on the river and they never need to shut down the golf courses.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am not in a position to move............If I was, I would seriously consider Bismarck. They definately have the cats meow.

But, If you gotta live in the East...........West Fargo is where it's at. School district in is great shape (as long as the new Sup. doesn't screw it up-Thanks to Clayton Lodoen for securing the taxes from West Acres), No flooding, and still has that small town feel that it had when I was a kid!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

osgood is about as close to west fargo as ya can get, and I believe the kids (if they ever come) will be in west fargo school district??? I think. But luckily we get to pay fargo taxes uke: and I think we're lucky enough to get em upgraded next year!!! (the taxes that is) can't wait

spoze the kids will have to be butt-PACKERS


----------

